# NEED HELP...please!



## White spike (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi everyone....


I really need help......What martial art should i choose?

_*I need something with few grabs(i dont like grabs),fast hits(punches,kicks,air kicks etc),stances to choose(defence,offence),acrobatics can be involved.*_

Im flexible and fast,not very strong but im doing weight lifting,push ups,sit ups etc...so i will be stronger.

Anything matches my criteria?

And i *dont like boxing*...i need something that has *alot of techniques*.


Please help me!!!


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 24, 2011)

Why?  What's your goal in training?  What's available to you, in your area, and that you can actually get to class regularly?  How much can you afford to pay?


----------



## White spike (Dec 24, 2011)

well.....i can afford anything,i want to deal with certain person...theres no dojos around me.....BUT im very i repeat *VERY stubborn dude*...if i start something or if i want to start something i will accomplish it...no matter what way....

I will be buying martial arts books,Buying martial arts dvds etc....i just need an art that suits my criteria above....what could it be?


----------



## oaktree (Dec 24, 2011)

What you described can be found to a degree in any art.
 Its so generalized and vague. If you can't afford classes look for a job.

If you want to practice self defense off YouTube
 Get a training group contact someone from the closest school
in that art and the group all help fund seminars with a live teacher.
at least this way you can get some legit training under a teacher.
After reading that you can buy videos and books
I see you can most likely contribute to funding seminars with a training
Group.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 24, 2011)

White spike said:


> well.....i can afford anything,i want to deal with certain person...theres no dojos around me.....BUT im very i repeat *VERY stubborn dude*...if i start something or if i want to start something i will accomplish it...no matter what way....
> 
> I will be buying martial arts books,Buying martial arts dvds etc....i just need an art that suits my criteria above....what could it be?



Ok..who and what? Are you being bullied or has this person done something to you? Are you needing to do something now? Please try to explain why you need to learn a martial art to deal with this person and we will try to find ways for you to cope/sort/find a solution to whatever it is.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 24, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Ok..who and what? Are you being bullied or has this person done something to you? Are you needing to do something now? Please try to explain why you need to learn a martial art to deal with this person and we will try to find ways for you to cope/sort/find a solution to whatever it is.




good point.  Depending on the situation, it may be that you need to speak with the police and get some help in that way.  Training martial arts is not a quick answer to dealing with a hostile environment or hostile persons. 

On the other hand, is it YOU (the OP) who is being hostile and going after someone else?  It may be that YOU (the OP) need to grow up.


----------



## Steve (Dec 24, 2011)

I think wing chun.  Sounds perfect for you.  


Sent using Tapatalk.  Please ignore typos.


----------



## Chris Parker (Dec 25, 2011)

White spike said:


> Hi everyone....
> 
> I really need help......What martial art should i choose?
> 
> ...



This might just be because I'm in a less-than joyous mood, but no, there is nothing that suits your request. There are a number of reasons for this, including the fact that what you're asking for goes against why you're asking for it (to get able to defend yourself in a short amount of time, or even just to gave that as an aim, will take you towards less techniques, not more), as well as the detail that you are coming at this with no experience or knowledge other than movies to inform you about what is good or not (while not having any actual knowledge of any of them at all), and so on.



White spike said:


> well.....i can afford anything,i want to deal with certain person...theres no dojos around me.....BUT im very i repeat *VERY stubborn dude*...if i start something or if i want to start something i will accomplish it...no matter what way....



To be frank, you describe yourself as a 16 year old kid who lives in a "god forgotten country" with no actual martial art schools around you...  it doesn't matter how stubborn you are, you cannot learn any martial art with noexperience without an instructor. At all. In fact, being stubborn can be a bad thing here, as it's stopping you from recognizing what you're being told, which can lead you to try what you're talking about here (DVDs and books as learning material), which can do far more harm than good. Especially if you start thinking you've learnt something, go after this other person, and get yourself severely beaten or worse as you've missed the actual training methodology (which cannot be given via DVDs or books) which is what makes these things work, not the techniques.

When it comes to being able to afford anything, again, you're a 16 year old kid living who knows where, so I'm kinda doubting that. If you are really independently wealthy, and you're interested in learning martial arts, move somewhere where there's a school. Without that, there's no chance.



			
				White spike said:
			
		

> I will be buying martial arts books,Buying martial arts dvds etc....i just need an art that suits my criteria above....what could it be?



Nothing. And the books and DVDs won't do anything other than give you a false feeling of knowledge. This plan has no chance.


----------



## Cyriacus (Dec 25, 2011)

Chris Parker said:


> This might just be because I'm in a less-than joyous mood, but no, there is nothing that suits your request. There are a number of reasons for this, including the fact that what you're asking for goes against why you're asking for it (to get able to defend yourself in a short amount of time, or even just to gave that as an aim, will take you towards less techniques, not more), as well as the detail that you are coming at this with no experience or knowledge other than movies to inform you about what is good or not (while not having any actual knowledge of any of them at all), and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im inclined to Agree with this.
There are too many Contradictions and Logical Fallacies in what You want.

Anyhow. 
Good luck with Your Books, DVDs, and the fact You may well just want to be told what You want to hear.
You ask about MA 'for you', yet You seem to have already made up Your Mind on that.
Wushu.
Ninjutsu.
Muay Thai.
Taijutsu.
Kyusho Jutsu.
That aside, Chris has already gone a good job of picking apart the flaws in Your Idealogy, so Ill leave it at that.


----------



## Indie12 (Dec 25, 2011)

My advice is either obtain a dog, mace, or a gun!

And I'm not sure what exactly your asking for?

Sure, books, dvds, and other materials can SUPPLEMENT your training. But are by no means the fast approach to being able to defend yourself! Only training with a suitable and preferably qualified Instructor would even remotely give you a chance!


----------



## Indie12 (Dec 25, 2011)

White spike said:


> Hi everyone....
> 
> 
> I really need help......What martial art should i choose?
> ...



OIC Now, after I read this a few dozen times... (literally)

So, you don't like grabs, you don't like getting hit, you wouldn't mind acrobatics, don't like boxing, and need something with alot of techniques?

Sounds like you've pretty much ruled out any form of Martial Arts! 

1) A majority of Martial Arts involves grabs!
2) A majority of Martial Arts involves strikes and being hit!
3) Acrobatics would do nothing in a fighting situation except get you seriously injured or worst!
4) Boxing 'techniques' can be found in just about every Martial Art system, by one means or another!
5) You want quality, not quantity!


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 25, 2011)

Indie12 said:


> *My advice is either obtain a dog, mace, or a gun*!
> 
> And I'm not sure what exactly your asking for?
> 
> Sure, books, dvds, and other materials can SUPPLEMENT your training. But are by no means the fast approach to being able to defend yourself! Only training with a suitable and preferably qualified Instructor would even remotely give you a chance!



Whoa! Remember you are talking to a 16 year old here who if people bothered to read his posts properly wants to sort someone out. Doesn't that concern anyone other than two of us?


----------



## Indie12 (Dec 25, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Whoa! Remember you are talking to a 16 year old here who if people bothered to read his posts properly wants to sort someone out. Doesn't that concern anyone other than two of us?



Good point!* DO NOT BUY A GUN!!! *I take it back!! Buy a puppy, a pitbull!  J.K.


----------



## White spike (Dec 25, 2011)

A gun....good idea.


Seriously.............. Thanks Indie12!!!!


----------



## Indie12 (Dec 25, 2011)

White spike said:


> A gun....good idea.
> 
> 
> Seriously.............. Thanks Indie12!!!!




Seriously, DON'T BUY A GUN!!! Unless you wanna spend the rest of your life in federal lockup! I should've added in the original post I put concerning this, that I was merely kidding!!! You were asking or requesting difficult things to understand, so I (jokingly- of course) added that just to make a point! (Obviously I failed) Again, it was a joke, my apologizes I didn't mention that, and Please for the love of life, DON'T BUY A GUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## White spike (Dec 25, 2011)

Indie12 said:


> Seriously, DON'T BUY A GUN!!! Unless you wanna spend the rest of your life in federal lockup! I should've added in the original post I put concerning this, that I was merely kidding!!! You were asking or requesting difficult things to understand, so I (jokingly- of course) added that just to make a point! (Obviously I failed) Again, it was a joke, my apologizes I didn't mention that, and Please for the love of life, DON'T BUY A GUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



lmao....you fell for it........i aint retarded homie!!!! get ma self a .22 and blow the hell outa ma haters home boi!!!!!!!!

Lol


----------



## Indie12 (Dec 25, 2011)

White spike said:


> lmao....you fell for it........i aint retarded homie!!!! get ma self a .22 and blow the hell outa ma haters home boi!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lol



Apparently, we all fell for your little game! 

Uh, with regards to the 'retarded' mention, I'm not quite sure on that one!


----------



## White spike (Dec 25, 2011)

:mst:


----------



## White spike (Dec 25, 2011)

now back to the topic.....anything matches my criteria???????......ok i can deal with FEW grabs...and i dont like boxing because its boring to me....any hand to hand martial art?


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 25, 2011)

White spike said:


> now back to the topic.....anything matches my criteria???????......ok i can deal with FEW grabs...and i dont like boxing because its boring to me....any hand to hand martial art?



Which of course you can teach yourself? It would probably be worthwhile sorting out why you need a martial art rather than finding one that 'fits' you.


----------



## poollshark (Dec 25, 2011)

If you go the dvd route then I suggest the original "Karate Kid". Just do what Danny does and in a few short months you'll be an expert. Don't forget to master the Crane technique. "If do right, no can defend."  :headbangin:


----------



## oaktree (Dec 25, 2011)

White spike 
Most arts deal with hand to hand. Go do research.
 You express interest in ninjutsu which Mr.Parker
Has said impossible without a teacher. You express
interest in wushu which again were told you need a teacher.
in general you have been told you need a teacher.
Martial talk can help you and give you advice. If we knew
Your location maybe someone knows someone in the area.
A lot of guys form training groups, find the nearest teacher and work
Under the teacher guidelines. I know someone who
does not have a teacher close to him. But he is in contact with
His teacher in the next city, visits 2-3 times a month trains with
Some small group that vista the teacher or the teacher has seminars for them.
But as far as I know he doesn't spend money on books
and DVDs. I have DVDs of my teacher doing the forms
I see him weekly and I still need corrections and I
Have been doing this art for 5 years!


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 25, 2011)

Where do you live?  We might be able to offer some guidance if you share what country or city you live in.

But you need, first, to figure out what you want.  Your answer to me was vague and your posts about what styles you're interested in are all over the place.  Second, you need to accept that you almost certainly need to work with an actual instructor


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 25, 2011)

To follow up all of the above, if you are only sixteen I am assuming that you still live with your parents?  If you are being bullied then isn't the first best port of call to talk to them about it?

If you are seeking some form of quick-fix from martial arts you are going to be quite disappointed, for it takes years to get competent enough at an art for it to make any significant difference to your being able to fight.


----------



## Indie12 (Dec 26, 2011)

First off, let me know reinforce my first reaction. There is no 'true' substitute for an actual Instructor!!

 It's like telling someone "I wanna learn how to swim to save people". Sure you could possibly self teach yourself on how to swim, and possibly on how to save someone. But isn't it safer and more effective to learn by an actual person, I.E. Instructor? (probably a poor analogy, I've been up for over 48 hours, working!)

Secondly, If your not sure about Martial Arts, then why not look into a basic self defense course?

Lastly, Sukerkin is absolutely right, it takes years to fully learn an Art, much less learn to fight effectively!


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jan 8, 2012)

White spike said:


> Hi everyone....
> 
> 
> _*I need something with few grabs(i dont like grabs),fast hits(punches,kicks,air kicks etc),stances to choose(defence,offence),acrobatics can be involved.*_
> ...




I'm not sure how many techniques are involved, but how about gymnastics? The flexibility and speed will be helpful and you will build strength without having to grab, hit or be hit, etc.

Besides, if you are that fast, why fight? Just run!


----------



## kaizasosei (Jan 8, 2012)

I think it is best to first take a look at chinese traditional styles of kung fu, chugung to add to your pushups and situps. Sounds like you may want to learn about wingchun.

But to really deal with fighting, you would be better off learning grabs,throws and holds of judo and as striker become able to deal with western boxing styles even if you prefer other styles such as karate or kungfu. Keep in mind, if your passionate about kicking skills, it would be great to become familiar with taekyondo which is quite acrobatic.

You could even go all out and train weapons such as kobudo sword or spear...


----------



## thegatekeeper (Jan 16, 2012)

Indie12 said:


> Good point!* DO NOT BUY A GUN!!! *I take it back!! Buy a puppy, a pitbull!  J.K.



Hehe, which one is the most dangerous?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 16, 2012)

Whats wrong with grabbing?


----------



## ETinCYQX (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah I'll play devil's advocate. I'd suggest Kukkiwon style Taekwondo. Lots of spinning kicks, literally thousands of different techniques, striking focused (At least with me, there are ten grab escapes you have to do to BB and a bit more "understanding based" grappling beyond that) and your first techniques will give you a solid understanding of striking and "fight IQ".


----------



## wushuguy (Jan 16, 2012)

I would suggest first to talk with your parents about the desire to learn a martial art. And, investigate in your area to find someone that teaches or a school. You might not know, but there really might be a school or teacher within a reasonable distance. Most kids and even adults don't look carefully. When I worked at at TKD school, I don't know how many times people would come in, and say, is this school new? It wasn't here before... (but the school had been there nearly 2 years, and there's a giant balloon for about a year to advertise that it was there, lol. observation skills...)

Try getting a part time job to pay for the school. If someone bothers you, really just avoid the person. getting a part time job might solve more problems than you think.

Then, if you still have need or desire to do martial arts, learn from a school or person that you had searched out. Do not learn from youtube, books, or videos, as those can only supplement your training. You will likely injure yourself or fail in some other miserable way by copying moves on youtube.

And, good luck to your training when you find it!


----------



## j-squared (Jan 17, 2012)

I can virtually guarantee you won't use acrobatics in a real fight.


----------



## Toast_in_the_Machine (Feb 18, 2012)

The art you are looking for is called "Tricking".  I don't have any good links to it's use in a fight, but here is a 51 minute documentary on it that should get you started:







And please stop calling me Shirley.


----------



## fenglong (Feb 18, 2012)

Chris Parker said:


> This might just be because I'm in a less-than joyous mood, but no, there is nothing that suits your request. There are a number of reasons for this, including the fact that what you're asking for goes against why you're asking for it (to get able to defend yourself in a short amount of time, or even just to gave that as an aim, will take you towards less techniques, not more), as well as the detail that you are coming at this with no experience or knowledge other than movies to inform you about what is good or not (while not having any actual knowledge of any of them at all), and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So much hate and bitterness.....
..and the best part is his signature.  :ultracool


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 19, 2012)

You don't actually seem to know what you're arguing against, there.... is this just because you couldn't understand basic questions about your "new martial art"?


----------



## MJS (Feb 20, 2012)

*Admin Note

Since this thread has already generated a number of complaints, let me address a few things.

1) Disagreeing with someone is a part of life.  Accept it and deal with it...it happens.

2) Just because you disagree with someone, doesn't mean that people should run around reporting every single thread or post.  That is RTM abuse and against the forum rules.

3) Using the rep system to target people that you disagree with, so you can leave rude comments, is also a violation.  

4) Lets keep the rest of the thread civil please.  

In closing, we're dealing with a number of issues from this thread.  It may take a day or so for all of us to review things, but rest assure we are addressing things.

MJS
MT Asst. Admin*


----------

